# Left and Right pin movement on target



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

Dont ever try to force the pin to be still. Causing it to do so will give inaccuracies. They to float the pin and focus on target. I usually focus on target before I raise up. From the time I focus to the follow thru I try my damndest to stay focused on target. If i dont then I'll force it and panic. 

Hope this helps

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

Also might just be a fatigue thing

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Most common right/left float problems are caused by tension in the bow hand. Make sure your grip hand is relaxed as any tension will cause your thumb muscles to become hard and rock the bow back and forth.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input I'll try these suggestions and see how it works. Good info, focus on target and relax bow hand. Thanks again


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

A picture of your bow hand and arm would help. Could be that your bow hand could be improved. I don't like saying grip because that isn't what you do.


----------

